# PostgresSQL95 Setup Problem - Missing Library



## leveraction (Jul 28, 2017)

I am trying to install and create a test database using postgreSQL95.  

I believe the db is installed and I trying to interact with it using the provided 'psql' utility.  When I try to launch the utility I get the error:


```
Shared object "libreadline.so.7" not found, required by "psql"
```

How can I install this thing so I can keep moving?


----------



## leveraction (Jul 28, 2017)

OK , I installed portmaster with `pkg install portmaster` and then ran `portmaster -aD`.  This took more than 10 minutes and generated quite a few scary failure messages, but when it was all over I could start psql!


----------

